# How Do You Handle Racism On The Jobsite?



## Crafty1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Simple ,I just gave a racist a transfer to the competition two weeks ago and he was my cousin...by the way we're both minorities and he was racist against Europeans ..the only color I care about is green and if you get in between me and that I don't care who you are you're gone.....


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Here's the two cents from the peanut gallery...only because I spend a lot of time in P&R where race gets discussed every now and then.

Just asking this question, seems to me to be somewhat problematic, but a sign of our dysfunctional times....sorry......

We seem to be living in an age where questions have to be brought up concerning problems....where the problem doesn't even exist.....that is, until the question is brought forth.

Reminds me of the 1 of 20 commercials for prescription drugs. The person never knew they had a problem until there was a cool commercial about it. Now all of a sudden...they make a doctor's appointment to get a prescription for that sudden ailment.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> I have heard an awful lot of racial slurs.


And to that I have to say......so?

People in this country better grow some skin....and soon.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Racism only comes up when people ask about it.

I suppose when I had 14 Hispanics working under me and I would catch them giggling and looking at me, I should have been offended. I always just assumed they were gay and liked giggling. And that I was sexy.

It's never a real issue for me. If people were taught to not worry about what others think, it would be a much better place.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Gunn (Aug 18, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> That's Mrs. CRICKET to you!


You're kidding, right?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've seen plenty of racism on the job, which is surprising because I've spent most of my career working either solo or with only a few other guys on the site. It's almost never one guy calling another guy a epithet and treating him like crap. The usual manifestation is the folks who aren't of the boss's or manager's background find it really hard to move up on the ladder while guys who are don't have the same trouble.

One shop I worked for was particularly bad, the owner was a really nice guy and actually looked hurt when I pointed it out what was going on. He had at least 3 college educated white dudes who spent half their time on the job just trying to look busy while a couple of dark skinned guys from the projects were making 40% less but doing twice the work. 

Around here it usually manifests itself the same way. The hispanic guy with a fairly thick accent has the same skills on the landscape crew but not only does he set the same amount of pavers, he also has to go bring in new loads for his work AND the white guys while they wait.


----------



## Brad Gunn (Aug 18, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> That's Mrs. CRICKET to you!


Ah, you got me - that was me being sexist


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Brad Gunn said:


> Ah, you got me - that was me being sexist


No worries, he was wrong too.

It isn't "Mrs.". It's "Ms.". :laughing:


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

EthanB said:


> I've seen plenty of racism on the job, which is surprising because I've spent most of my career working either solo or with only a few other guys on the site. It's almost never one guy calling another guy a epithet and treating him like crap. The usual manifestation is the folks who aren't of the boss's or manager's background find it really hard to move up on the ladder while guys who are don't have the same trouble.
> 
> One shop I worked for was particularly bad, the owner was a really nice guy and actually looked hurt when I pointed it out what was going on. He had at least 3 college educated white dudes who spent half their time on the job just trying to look busy while a couple of dark skinned guys from the projects were making 40% less but doing twice the work.
> 
> Around here it usually manifests itself the same way. The hispanic guy with a fairly thick accent has the same skills on the landscape crew but not only does he set the same amount of pavers, he also has to go bring in new loads for his work AND the white guys while they wait.


Thicker skin will not fix that.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

FrankSmith said:


> Thicker skin will not fix that.


A promotion and moving up and beyond the "competition" will.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> he also has to go bring in new loads for his work AND the white guys while they wait.


Sounds like the supervisor isn't doing his job to me.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

The American Indians /Chinese /Irish/ Africans ... They know Racism !

We English Americans treated those people like chit!! They built this country !! Anyone at this day and time that thinks they are getting a raw deal needs to look back on what really happened .


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

blacktop said:


> The American Indians /Chinese /Irish/ Africans ... They know Racism !
> 
> We English Americans treated those people like chit!! They built this country !! Anyone at this day and time that thinks they are getting a raw deal needs to look back on what really happened .


If only we had time machines.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Robie said:


> If only we had time machines.


We have facts !


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

blacktop said:


> We have facts !


What do you plan to do with those?

Do you think if you wish it hard enough, we can change history and make it so none of the things like slavery ever happened?


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Had two guys who were black that worked with me and one spoke better English than I did. Both were avid skateboarders and did some building on the side. We were way away from town and were passing a cotton field while one said to the other have you ever picked cotton? The other said no have you? He replied yes but just for fun. We all laughed. We then proceeded to stop and check it out. Needless to say his friend was taking pics of him picking cotton. I was just back there like uh awkward. But it was all in fun. That's about the only time I ever had something remotely close to racism. And got to show these young men why it's good to be a builder and not a farmer. That stuff has sharp thorns. Ouch. It was kinda funny once I thought about it. Especially as long as I didn't come up with the idea of "hey let's show you guys some cotton", they brought it up. Lol kids 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Robie said:


> What do you plan to do with those?
> 
> Do you think if you wish it hard enough, we can change history and make it so none of the things like slavery ever happened?


No mang! I just wish some would understand that slavery was here from day one ! And since the day the Vikings discovered this country It has been built on slavery !


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Robie said:


> A promotion and moving up and beyond the "competition" will.


Isn't that what he said the problem was? The hardest workers where not getting the promotions if they had dark skin. It cant be both the problem and the solution. 

The problem. A non white worker can outperform their white coworkers and not get the promotion. 

The solution. Sounds like he needs a promotion.

It would appear we agree. What stands in the way? Subtle biases. It may not be hate for others, but it is not equal treatment.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Cricket said:


> No worries, he was wrong too.
> 
> It isn't "Mrs.". It's "Ms.". :laughing:


Sorry Ma'am.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Last I recall no one in America was ever a slave nor has anyone owned them. Looks like there's no guilty people today therefore no one to blame. I'm certainly not going to take responsibility for anything others did that are dead. Nor should anyone get any kind of special treatment because someone else was mistreated in the past.

I believe the time has come to end affirmative action. A lot of hard working kids are losing there place in college due to that racist policy. Giving a person special treatment because of the color of their skin, is just as racist as not giving them goodies because of their color. Same thing with our current president. Voting for a man just because he's black and wanting to make history or to help their guilt, is just as racist as not voting for him because he's black.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Builders Inc. said:


> I was just back there like uh awkward





Builders Inc. said:


> Especially as long as I didn't come up with the idea of "hey let's show you guys some cotton", they brought it up. Lol kids





Builders Inc. said:


> And got to show these young men why it's good to be a builder and not a farmer.


So at what point did you go from being "back there like awkward" since you "didn't come up with the idea" to taking over the situation to "show these young men why it's good to be a builder and not a farmer"?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Okay folks, don't turn this into a controversial debate.

I am simply asking if it is ever an issue on the jobsite and if so, how you handle it with your crew.


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

EthanB said:


> One shop I worked for was particularly bad, the owner was a really nice guy and actually looked hurt when I pointed it out what was going on. He had at least 3 college educated white dudes who spent half their time on the job just trying to look busy while a couple of dark skinned guys from the projects were making 40% less but doing twice the work.


It's racist to pay college educated guys more?


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

FrankSmith said:


> So at what point did you go from being "back there like awkward" since you "didn't come up with the idea" to taking over the situation to "show these young men why it's good to be a builder and not a farmer"?




One guy said he hasn't we seen what real cotton was like. I said it's exactly like what's in a pillow. Just has a branch hooked to it and seeds in it. Was more of a curiosity than anything. Same reason I stopped before and when I pass a soy bean field or a peanut field or see a cultivator driving down a country road. That stuff is everywhere about an hour from here. Fascinating to see farms like that. Has nothing to do with race. Just a different job culture. Same feeling of interest as you probably got when you saw your first house being framed up.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Last I recall no one in America was ever a slave nor has anyone owned them. Looks like there's no guilty people today therefore no one to blame. I'm certainly not going to take responsibility for anything others did that are dead. Nor should anyone get any kind of special treatment because someone else was mistreated in the past.
> 
> I believe the time has come to end affirmative action. A lot of hard working kids are losing there place in college due to that racist policy. Giving a person special treatment because of the color of their skin, is just as racist as not giving them goodies because of their color. Same thing with our current president. Voting for a man just because he's black and wanting to make history or to help their guilt, is just as racist as not voting for him because he's black.


I get what your saying mike! I just think It's a shame that kids aren't taught the real history of how the country they live In was really built .. Without Chinese and Indian slaves you wouldn't be where you are worried about some chit your Mexican maid broke! 

BTW The Chinese got paid! [very little!] The Indians did not! Not one red cent!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Seriously, let's keep this on the actual topic, please.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Seriously, let's keep this on the actual topic, please.


Don't close it down Cricket !!! I'll shut up! promise !! 


Sorry hon!!


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

And by no means am I a racist. The conversation always comes up when I pass a farm like that about how my mothers family who is Roman Catholic Italian were farmers and my grandfather was a farmer and I used to help him pick produce as a kid. Heck even the kkk burned down my great grandmothers house while they were at mass one Sunday back in the '40's . Learning more of the situation can open your eyes to pre judgmental feelings. Yes racism is horrible, yes slavery is horrible, should it be tolerated on a professional business level? Absolutely not. Same as sexism. And liars, cheats, thieves, and lazy bums just working for a paycheck on Friday. I myself can say I have been blessed with little to no issues with racism in the workforce.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Cricket said:


> Okay folks, don't turn this into a controversial debate.
> 
> I am simply asking if it is ever an issue on the jobsite and if so, how you handle it with your crew.


But the article started with a false narrative. There aren't a lot of racists out there. I don't think whoever wrote that article knows what racist means.

There may be some prejudice out there, but racists believe their race is superior or others are inferior. Prejudice means you pre-judge someone based on a presupposition that may or may not be based on facts.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm not prejudiced...I hate everyone equally... :laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> *But the article started with a false narrative. There aren't a lot of racists out there. I don't think whoever wrote that article knows what racist means.*
> 
> There may be some prejudice out there, but racists believe their race is superior or others are inferior. Prejudice means you pre-judge someone based on a presupposition that may or may not be based on facts.


That article contained a few false presuppositions and narratives...

As to how to "handle racism" on a job between employees, it's like p o r n, you know it when you see it... 

But what I think the article misses is that if you stifle speech in preference of one race over another as a tactic of control to "handle it", you actually are not only being racist IMHO, but ENCOURAGING racial resentment that will manifest itself in ways you couldn't even consider...

The golden rule is always best among peers... water finds it's own level and so do people from diverse backgrounds if allowed to do so... unfortunately, there are too many people who want to throw stones in the water to create problems that don't really exist... it's only when it's used as a tool against someone else that it becomes a real issue... calling a person from a particular race the hot-button word for that race has only one meaning... if you don't want to be called your hot-button word for your race, then that should be enough to stop you from doing the same to someone else... and if it's not, and it's a source of division and not working itself out, then you need to step in...

Otherwise, anyone can use "racisim" or "sexism" as a tool for perceived slights regarding promotions, other employees, etc. If you feel you deserve a promotion, it's incumbent on you to make the case through word and deed... no matter the race... 

Just because you think you've made the case and the decision was not what you hoped for, doesn't mean racism was the cause... but you won't be able to tell someone with that chip on their shoulder (whether or origin of that chip is legit or not) that it's not... _* "you simply don't like me because I'm... 


... Irish..."*_


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

I deal with this a lot working with subs. For some reason, ****ty old dudes like to have this good ok boys mentality, and often pull me aside and say some racist quip. A lot of times they complain about a job and call it n***** work. Shows who the real lazy ass is guess....

I usually nip it in the bud pretty quickly. I don't have the patience for that crap anymore.

On a job this winter, some stupid painter pulled me aside to complain about his competition who hires blacks (he said it a bit more terribly than that), and dresses like them too. Later in the day, the electricians showed up, the crew the boss sent over was a woman(my girlfriend), and her coworker (a black dude). Of course that chump painter didn't say anything to Tony's face. But he did see my girlfriend and couldn't help but open his dumb old mouth. "I gotta say, it's nice to see a woman actually working instead of sitting on her fat ass watching soaps all day". She lit into him pretty good.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

This guy also spent the previous day telling me all about his poaching exploits, so he had already secured himself a solid position on my bad side too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> On a job this winter, some stupid painter pulled me aside to complain about his competition who hires blacks (he said it a bit more terribly than that), and dresses like *them *too.


*Them*? Dresses like who...the blacks...them?

Dunno...sounded a little racist......:laughing:


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Robie said:


> *Them*? Dresses like who...the blacks...them?
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno...sounded a little racist......:laughing:




Yes, he was complaining the painter dresses like a "black person"paraphrasing of course, because the original phrasing was rather disgusting.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

aaron_a said:


> Yes, he was complaining the painter dresses like a "black person"paraphrasing of course, because the original phrasing was rather disgusting.


Tell me true now....

If you overheard these painters discussing another group of folks, would you have the same disdain for their "rather disgusting" phrasing?

Be honest.....


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Robie said:


> Tell me true now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, I've yelled at people for saying the same sorts of things about Mexicans too.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

m1911 said:


> I'm not prejudiced...I hate everyone equally... :laughing:


That would be my old man.

As I age out, I discover I am becoming him.....


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

aaron_a said:


> Yep, I've yelled at people for saying the same sorts of things about Mexicans too.


Do you yell at the Mexicans when they call someone of another race a name?

Do you yell at the blacks for referring to other blacks in a distasteful way?


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Robie said:


> Do you yell at the Mexicans when they call someone of another race a name?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you yell at the blacks for referring to other blacks in a distasteful way?




Jesus Christ you're tiring sometimes....


----------

